# White Mollie not using tailfin. Help.



## hayest (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and have a problem.
I have a white mollie that I received from my sister-in-law to keep hers from reproducing. When he arrived in our tank, he was fine although a little timid due to being bullied by a larger female in its previous tank.

My tank is 10 gallons, fresh water, and has two guppies and four tetra.
About two weeks ago, the mollie started acting funny. It doesn't use its tale for swimming, only its fins and now it has a permanent curve to the left. It is also having a hard time getting food because when it tries to get the food, due to its curvature, it misses. Now the fish looks as though hes lost his balance as well. 

I have tried placing him in a bowl by himself filled with water from the tank but he still acts the same. I have done water changes and the tank passes everything on its test strip. 

I don't know what to do, any help would be good at this time.

Thanks.


----------



## roro1112 (Mar 19, 2011)

I would not move the Mollie to a separate bowl, the more you move him the more stressed he will become. I am not sure from the amount of information you've given but it is possible he has contracted an infection. If a fish gets nipped, or injured in anyway they can contract infections easily. Once the infection spreads it can sometimes not allow him to use the infected body part. If this is the case I would get some sort of stress coat with aloe. Aloe helps fish heal quicker. Best of luck to your Mollie may he get better soon.


----------

